

Gemalto says that Gemalto sim products are secure - rogeryu
http://www.gemalto.com/press/Pages/Update-on-the-SIM-card-encryption-keys-matter.aspx

======
striking
I don't see where they claim they're still secure… it seems they'll only tell
the public what they've discovered tomorrow.

~~~
madez
"Initial conclusions already indicate that Gemalto SIM products [...] are
secure [...]."

It's the last sentence in the article.

~~~
striking
Thank you.

